# More Fish On The Fly



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 3, 2008)

The weather warmed up today to the mid 60's and I caught two fish in a couple hours of fishing. I threw a jig for a little bit but got tired of that quickly. I threw one of Esquired's worms wacky rigged for a little with no takers. My brother fished one of Jim's worms (I found a bag of them that I had forgotten about) for a little bit with no luck. I figured I had nothing to lose, so I threw my flyrod some. I caught a bream in the little blackwater pond next to our 25 acre pond and a bass in the 25 acre pond. The fly of choice was a wooly worm. I expected to catch more fish with the warm weather, but I guess the water hasn't had a chance to warm up enough (Good excuse, I know) from the cold weather we have been having. 

The bream was just about black right when I caught it because of the water it came out of and the bass was a fat little one pounder, maybe getting ready to spawn.


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2008)

good job man!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 3, 2008)

nice catch dude


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 3, 2008)

Great job - keep trying those worms they will work (I hope  )


----------



## Nickk (Feb 3, 2008)

awesome! I'm still snowbound and I think another storm is coming through, keep on posting pics!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice catch!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Feb 3, 2008)

great job! Wish I could have been fishing today!


----------



## slim357 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## mr.fish (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice fish. Is that largemouths anal fin red or is it just me?


----------



## slim357 (Feb 5, 2008)

its just you, but yea i noticed that also


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 5, 2008)

Its blood from one of it's side fins (forgot what they're called). I don't know how it happened, but when I caught the fish, it was bleeding from its "fin pit" (arm pit, fin pit, whatever). I hadn't hooked it there, as you can see the fly in its mouth, so I don't know how it happened. The blood just ran down its side and gathered on the fin.


----------

